

Adam Wiggins Leaving Heroku - goronbjorn
https://gist.github.com/adamwiggins/5687917

======
latchkey
During the whole Rap Genius fallout, I posted here a few times about the
things I was bothered with on Heroku based on my own experiences running a
large >100 dyno setup in production. Adam reached out privately and invited me
to the offices for a free lunch and discussion about the issues I was having.
He was super nice and I gained a huge amount of respect for the way he dealt
with things himself. I wish him the best of luck in whatever he does next.
Funny enough, I'm now working on the team that is creating CloudFoundry and
seeing just how hard it is to build something like Heroku.

~~~
JuDue
Nice post, thanks.

------
adamwiggins
So maybe I'll start making a FAQ for everything.

Q. Who is this Adam Wiggins guy?

A. <http://about.adamwiggins.com/>

Q. Why did you leave Heroku?

A. It was time to move on. I'm proud of Heroku and everything I've done in the
last six years. But like any other entrepreneur (or human being), sooner or
later it's time to do the next thing.

Q. What's the next thing?

A. Vacation, travel, time with friends & family. Tinkering with new
technologies.

Q. Are you going to start a new startup?

A. Almost certainly. But not in the immediate future.

Q. Is Heroku awesome?

A. Obviously. I'd like to thank YC/PG; all our investors (Redpoint, Baseline,
Ignition, &c); everyone who's ever been a Heroku employee; Salesforce.com; the
authors of Ruby, Rails, Ubuntu, and Git; and my mom.

------
craigkerstiens
Here's Adam Wiggin's Heroku values list as part of his parting Heroku -
<https://gist.github.com/adamwiggins/5687294>

~~~
mark_l_watson
That is great. I keep an Evernote notebook on inspiring business ideas and
material, where I just stashed his values list.

~~~
nodesocket
There are some absolute gems in this.

------
jcrites
Leaving for where? Departure posts without "what's next" feel like a
cliffhanger.

Edit: I was able to find
<https://twitter.com/hirodusk/status/340573647813083136> which says "My near
future involves a lot of r&r, but I'm definitely not done building things. :)"

~~~
jedberg
> Leaving for where? Departure posts without "what's next" feel like a
> cliffhanger.

People had the same complaint when I left reddit. :)

Sometimes it's just more fun to see where the winds take you.

------
andrewcooke
ok, since another attempt was sidelined for being anon, and it's the obvious
question, i'll ask:

is this related to the rap genius mess?

~~~
jplewicke
I would actually guess that the timing is mostly driven by the vesting
schedule from the Salesforce acquisition. They announced the acquisition in
December 2010, and it closed fairly quickly thereafter. I think 2 years is a
standard vesting period after an acquisition, so now is a good time to leave
unless he wants to make a career of it at Salesforce.

You see stories all the time like "Founder X leaves ____ 2 years after
acquisition by ____." There's one just from today about a Tweetdeck founder:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/31/iain-dodsworth-leaves-
twitt...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/31/iain-dodsworth-leaves-twitter/) .

------
jonahx
> but none seem to capture the enormity of what's transpired these past six
> years.

I always knew they were a wicked, wicked company :)

------
markdown
Who is Adam Wiggins, a man the OP assumes we all know and who needs no
introduction?

~~~
whyleyc
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Adam+wiggins>

Can you come back when you have something useful to say ?

~~~
markdown
Thanks for the help with that.

Apparently he doesn't even have a Wikipedia page.

His own website says "I'm a hacker, entrepeneur, anarcho-crypto-geek, and drug
policy reformer. I'm a cofounder of Heroku and a board member at the Marijuana
Policy Project. In the past I've made video games, electronic music, and
Burning Man art installations. I like Norse mythology and things that glow."

The only thing that stands out I guess is "cofounder of Heroku", but that's
not very informative. Was he someone of special import at Heroku... will the
service die without him?

So... right back at you. Can you come back when you have something useful to
say?

------
routergate
Fall out from the Rap Genius/routing debacle?

~~~
46Bit
Why have people downvoted this? The linked statement doesn't give any
background on why he's leaving so it's not an unreasonable question.

~~~
briancurtin
I downvoted it because it was needless speculation by an anonymous account
called "routergate" which was created 35 minutes ago for the purpose of
stirring the pot.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Exactly right. If you want to say something snark then human-up and say it,
don't try to hide behind a throwaway account.

~~~
codexon
Losing karma on HN means losing certain abilities though.

And if you happened to put your real name on your profile then you absolutely
cannot mention anything like that.

~~~
brvs
I don't understand. Why can't you mention Rap Genius's problems with Heroku
routing if your name is attached to your account?

~~~
codexon
Starting rumors about someone's termination/resignation is never good for your
professional reputation.

~~~
random42
Then, don't do it?

~~~
codexon
If you are anonymous why not?

This is the elephant in the room that everyone wants to know.

I doubt this story would even have made the front page of HN without the
outing by Rap Genius.

